# Pimples on scalp



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

I don't know if anyone here can help me but this is getting to be a real pain. I have pimples on my scalp. A spot will smart and then itch and when I scratch it is a tiny pimple. Asked the doctor about it and she said I was allergic and prescribed ClaridinD, which didn't make any difference. I've tried a dozen different shampoos/conditioners/hair spray, etc. Several all natural products and nothing. The only time they went away was last January when I had the flu and dr. gave me a steroid and antibiotic shot. They were back in about two weeks. I do not wear hats. Would like to color my hair but I certainly can't with little sores on my scalp. I'd appreciate any ideas. Thanks


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

Are they a fairly new occurence, or have they been there a while? I have outbreaks of keratosis pilaris ( kp is most noticibly on your upper arms and backside as little red dots, sometimes get pimpley) on my scalp, most of the time it happens in the winter. My outbreaks last about a month, sometimes less, and I treat it with goats milk shampoo and a good conditioner, if needed. The lactic acid in the soap helps with kp.


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

My DD has a lot of allergies and one is shampoo. It makes bumps in her head. She quit using regular shampoo a long time ago and now just uses baby shampoo and dilutes it. She hasn't had a problem in quite a while. I used to do the same thing. I didn't know what to do so it became something like an eczema on my scalp. I have to use a strong remedy shampoo for about 3 or 4 months (zeb T) to make it go away.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

BetsyK in Mich said:


> Asked the doctor about it and she said I was allergic and prescribed ClaridinD, which didn't make any difference. Thanks


What did she say you were allergic to?

Hubby used to take Claridin (or generic equivalent) when he had outbreaks from eating peanuts. He'd itch along his sock line, watch band and elastic waistband of his underwear. The drug helped, but he'd rather just avoid peanuts than take drugs.

ETA -It might be helpful to keep a food diary and see if you notice any food/pimple pattern.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Daughter has the little bumps that come up on the back of her arms and legs during the dry winter months. These are different, they are pimples with white heads. Have been having them for a couple years now. 

I tried baby shampoo, I think, it is hard to remember since I've tried a dozen different types, maybe I didn't use it long enough. I'll get some and start again.

The doctor didn't say I was allergic to anything in particular. I think I will start a food diary today and see if there is any triggers. I kind of doubt it though since the pimples occur consistently.

Sister called yesterday. My niece and her husband spent a couple weeks in Florida and he has these "bumps" come up on his scalp too. While they were on vacation they went away. Sister is wondering if the water conditioner (salt) has anything to do with it. Appearance of the pimples corresponds with installing a softerner here in the house so I will be bypassing the conditioner for a while. 

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I have found that a daily wash of my hair and rinsing really really well keeps those things away. I do think it is a form of exczma (sp). Daily washing lets me use less shampoo and when rinsing pay attention to the back of the neck. 

Another thing try very hard not to disturb the bumps with fingernails. I know it is hard because the itching is just down right hatefull but on me it seems to cause the stuff to spread. Even when I am having a outbreak I only use the tips of my fingers and gently rub that area when I am washing my hair. And again I stress rinse the soap out really well and avoid hair conditioner if possible.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

Rockytopsis said:


> And again I stress rinse the soap out really well and avoid hair conditioner if possible.


I have seborrheic dermatitis (basically pimples on my scalp, though they don't usually itch) and I've discovered that keeping the conditioner off my scalp helped quite a bit. I have long hair, and make sure to apply conditioner only to that part of my hair that falls below ear level. I don't pile the hair on top of my head when I condition, in order to keep it off my scalp.


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

Food allergy, or topical allergy can cause this, and as MariaAZ pointed out using conditioner on the scalp can coat it and make it worse. Find the source/s of your allergies and eliminate them (give at least 2 weeks of removal time), that should help. 

Reese


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

You might want to get away from commercial shampoos entirely and try this shampoo substitute: l tablespoon baking soda per cup of warm/hot water. Work into wet hair, let sit about a minute and rinse with 2 tablespoons of apple cider vinegar to a cup of water, then rinse with plain water. It's worth a try.


----------



## TrudyPowell (Feb 9, 2005)

My husband and I have both had trouble with this at different times (we both tend toward oily skin). I found that a shampoo I purchased at the health food/supply store with tea tree oil in it really helped. Tea Tree Oil is great for other skin conditions, too. You might research it a little.


Trudy


----------



## Milkwitch (Nov 11, 2006)

BetsyK does the scalp have a reoccurring strong smell that accompany s the 'pimples'?


----------



## Steffiej (Jul 7, 2007)

It could also be folliculitis, an infection of the hair follicles, especially if the antibiotic and steroids helps for a while. I had it once, and had to take an antibiotic for 30 days to completely clear it up. I believe I took Erythrimyacin.


----------



## 9Pines (Feb 25, 2003)

Another thing to try is to throw your pillows into a hot dryer once a week. You may be allergic to the mites in your pillows or bedding. Have you changed laundry soaps about the time you noticed these pimples? Just some more ideas to help find problem.


----------

